# Hello



## Jodi (Feb 25, 2018)

New user here from Florida in the USA . I have and love rodents of many kinds. Happened to be n the store today and see some fancy mice for sale. I'm not one to buy from Petsmart so I've been looking all over for breeders of fancy mice and have been having no luck. I just want pets. I have a pony ride business here on this same farm for over 26 years. I have all sorts of critters from horses to reptiles. I would love to add some fancy mice to my family. One of my favorite things to do is intorduce non rodent people to rodents and change the way they think of them. I have two lovely rats I hand raised (they were pups intended for snakes, but I couldn't do it). I've had them for over a year now and everyone falls in love with them. They are actually one of the most favorite things here on the farm along with my turkey.

I can't tell whether this is just in the UK or an international forum. If anyone could point me to breeders in my area or those who would ship, I would be grateful.


----------



## Fantasia Mousery (Jul 16, 2011)

Welcome! 
This is an international forum, there are keepers and breeders from all over the world (me, I'm from Denmark). I can't remember who lives where, but I'm sure you'll find breeders near you on here.


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

Hi and welcome


----------



## whiggy (Feb 7, 2018)

Welcome!


----------



## BonsaiMICE (Feb 20, 2018)

Welcome!!


----------

